# How do I delete subscribed threads?



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I just checked and I've got 236 pages of them. :shock:

Is there a way to delete the entire lot altogether? There's no way I can get rid of them one at a time. Thanks.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry to ask, but why does it bother you? Most of them (I assume) are sleeping, anyway, and if the " wake up " and you don't like anymore them you delete your subscription when the notice comes....that's what I do


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

User CP (left hand side of blue bar at top of page)

List Subscriptions (left hand side, most of the way down the page)

Check the box at the top of the right hand column, (which will select all on view on that page)

Select delete subscription from drop down box at the bottom.

Repeat as necessary...

Do as many or as few as you want, save the interesting ones, whatever....

Somewhere in the options you can turn of email notification if thats whats bugging you.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Milandro - because it seems to me that this is a lot of extra memory the web site doesn't need to be using.

Canadiain - thanks. I should have been clearer. That is 236 pages, not threads. I tried doing it page by page but soon realised I'd have to go on vacation just to delete them all.

Anybody know how I can delete them all with one process?


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as Gary... Anyway to do it, other then page by page?

Good thread Gary...


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Delete mine too, if it makes any difference.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

gary said:


> Milandro - because it seems to me that this is a lot of extra memory the web site doesn't need to be using.


I don't get it  do you want to delete the subscription to all the topics you ever wrote about (hence not being bothered by them anymore) or remove all your contribution to all the topics that you ever wrote about? In the first case, I do as I said before, if someone revives a topic which I subscribed but to which I do not wish to partake anymore, I delete my subscription, and it doesn't bother me anymore. It only uses the memory that it used and I won't see it anymore.

If you wish to cancel all you ever wrote on a topic and indeed the whole forum, hence reducing the memory used by the server , well, unless this is of some capital importance to you or you want to erase any of your contribution (in anger?), this defeats the whole purpose of participating to a internet forum and it should be only a matter being dealt with by the administrators......the point of participating to a forum is, IMHO, besides personal enjoyment, leaving a permanent (?!?) record for generations to come and read (the use the search button thing....) and see the foolish things we wrote and keep on writing.

Besides, think of how odd it would be if one would remove all his participations and the topic will have all the other comments referring to a number of posts which are not there anymore.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Not remove posts, remove the subscriptions. Check out your User CP and see how many YOU have.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Carl H. said:


> Not remove posts, remove the subscriptions. Check out your User CP and see how many YOU have.


very many (814 if you must know....   ) , but I do not care......as I said, each time I receive a notification, if that refers to a thread which doesn't interest me anymore I delete my subscription then and there (there is a special function in the notification e-mail for this purpose), if I am still interested I keep on discussing


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I guess I just don't know what a subscription is and how it is valuable to me. If I delete them does that mean I can't see them if I search them or look on Todays Posts for example? How is a subscription useful to me? How is deleting them problematic?


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

I would simply send a courteous request to one of the moderators. They can delete the whole lot in a split second.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

gary said:


> I guess I just don't know what a subscription is and how it is valuable to me. If I delete them does that mean I can't see them if I search them or look on Todays Posts for example?


No and no. Unsubscribing only removes the pointers to the threads from your list of subscribed threads. Everything else works the same. If someone adds to one, you'll see it in New Posts, for example.

Its value is that it lets you know at a glance which of the threads you are subscribed to has had recent activity.

When you post to a thread you are automatically subscribed to it. If you post to a thread from which you previously unsubscribed, you are resubscribed.

There is also a way to subscribe to a thread to which you have made no posts, but I forget how to do that.

I had all these same questions at one time, so I posted to a thread I didn't care about and then experimented.


----------



## stefank (Dec 20, 2004)

gary said:


> I guess I just don't know what a subscription is and how it is valuable to me. If I delete them does that mean I can't see them if I search them or look on Todays Posts for example? How is a subscription useful to me? How is deleting them problematic?


If you delete a subscription that thread no longer shows up in your UserCP when somebody adds to it. However you can still view it in its relevant category, or in "New Posts" when a message is added. Been there, done that!


----------



## stefank (Dec 20, 2004)

gary said:


> There's no way I can get rid of them one at a time.


Oh yes there is. It's just going to take a while...........


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry Gary, no offense, but it strikes my as comical that someone with 12,865 posts (assuming you haven't outrun the odometer twice or more) is asking for help with how to unsubscribe from threads.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I KNOW! I KNOW! Go to quick links near the top of the page (sorta). Click subscribed threads. Check all the one you want to delete. There's an arrow for a drop-down menu near there. Click delete on the drop-down menu. Then click go. Surprised no one got to this before me!


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Oops, I didn't see the underlined PAGES part. Well, at leat you only have to do it 236 times instead of...


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry for another post. Lol. But brasscane, he has 10 000 less posts than what you said.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Sorry for another post. Lol. But brasscane, he has 10 000 less posts than what you said.


You may know math but not history.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Well give him another month and he will get 10 000 posts.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

brasscane said:


> You may know math but not history.


 Little does he know about the mighty Gary.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

SOOOooooo....
If it doesn't make any difference in some kind of memory limit the forum has, I'm not going to worry about it. It just seemed to me to be unnecessary to have that much in memory that I don't need.

I'll send a message to the mods referencing this thread - and all the useful advice  - and they can do what ever they think benefits the forum.

...wait a minute. I should probably reword that! :shock:


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

brasscane said:


> I would simply send a courteous request to one of the moderators. They can delete the whole lot in a split second.


No we can't. Well I can't anyway. That may be an admin function, mods just get to moderate and don't have access to the nuts and bolts of the forum, database etc.

It looks to me like you should be able to delete the subscriptions folder if you click on "edit folder", but it doesn't work. You can create another folder and delete that but not the original it seems. You'd think then you can put all your subscriptions into a newly created folder, then delete that one you created, but guess what? You have to put the subscriptions in there one by one.

That's what happens for me, maybe it might work for others.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Gary, check your PMs.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Pete Thomas said:


> No we can't. Well I can't anyway. That may be an admin function, mods just get to moderate and don't have access to the nuts and bolts of the forum, database etc.


OK, my ignorance...I am confused, but you can move threads, lock them down, but perhaps that is a different level of access. I guess I haven't paid too much attention to moderator versus administrator. From personal experience, I know that the latter can be helpful regarding your personal account and change your avatar (even when you have not asked for it ).


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

gary said:


> Milandro - because it seems to me that this is a lot of extra memory the web site doesn't need to be using.
> 
> Canadiain - thanks. I should have been clearer. That is 236 pages, not threads. I tried doing it page by page but soon realised I'd have to go on vacation just to delete them all.
> 
> Anybody know how I can delete them all with one process?





Carbs said:


> I'm in the same boat as Gary... Anyway to do it, other then page by page?
> 
> Good thread Gary...





Carl H. said:


> Delete mine too, if it makes any difference.


Deleting all subscriptions of a single member is an admin function.

I deleted them all for gary, Carbs and Carl H.

If anyone else has more than 30 pages of subscriptions and want them deleted, send me a PM, thanks.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh... Sorry. I see that you didn't want page by page. Next time, check your subscriptions!


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Harri !

(Hey, WHADDAYA KNOW, I'm subscribed to this thread now!)


----------

